# Marketing



## jordan6032 (Jul 31, 2006)

I need everyones help with this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am just starting in the business. I need everyone to give me practical advise on marketing and advertising my new company. Please guys I need some proven techniques that have been successful to you all. HELP!!!!


----------



## market (Aug 10, 2006)

marketing is what i do best

if you are already "open for biz"

have all your equipment and actually doing jobs, i can help you with advice on how to get jobs

my advice is limited to getting jobs and not doing them nor what business practices you need in order to be successful, such as pricing jobs, money management, employees or other

if you are ready to work or near ready, sent me a private message and I'll take a few minutes to send you a custom reply for your city / area


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 10, 2006)

www.gmarketing.com

There's a lot of free info there, and it's GOOD info. Dig around a bit.


----------



## daveyclimber (Aug 11, 2006)

Good old fashioned legwork will help any business. I just started my small company this year, been in business for 8 months now and my most profitable form of advertisement next to word of mouth has been scouting. Whaen I have free time I drive around and jot down addresses that look in need of work from residences to entire complexes. I have brought in tens of thousands of dollars from mailing simple flyers to potential clients


----------



## Yellowdog (Aug 16, 2006)

I dabbled in the phone books but didn't like being the comparative bid or the "free estimate" guy.

I run small ads in my local papers cost about 150/mo. My biggest source of revenue are my website(s). I work on them frequently and get my new customers who are moving to the area and/or researching something online. It has paid for itself many, many times over. Good websites are a lot of work and headaches at first but after a while you will learn the ropes and the software is really good now. It is also a place to showcase your work and tell a little about why you are different from your competitors.
Anyway, it works for me.


----------



## Treeman14 (Aug 16, 2006)

Get a FULL PAGE ad in the Yellow Pages, that's all you'll ever need as far as advertising. The people who call will be expecting to pay TOP dollar and you must charge them accordingly. No more shoppers.


----------



## treeman82 (Aug 16, 2006)

I joined a group called "LeTip" and so far it's working out pretty well for me. It's basically a networking group, just like BNI. You pay a certain amount each year, get together at a given time each week with other professionals and exchange leads. So far I have more than recouped what it will cost me for this year, and I've only been in the group for a few weeks.


----------



## Stumped_4_Life (Aug 17, 2006)

Job signs work Great and are cheap,Billboards are great also But are expensive. Ive used both these techniques For my stump grinding and My Paving company with great success


----------

